# Outlook 2007 does not start.



## Eduardo Chavez (May 30, 2009)

Help, please

Outlook 2007 does not start. Problem started a week ago when I was still using Office 2003. I fixed it twice to no avail and on the third time the DVD (original) program quit on me and it appears to be useless. So I bought Office 2007 and installed it and I still get the same error. The error message I get is:

Cannot start Microsoft Outlook. Cannot open the Outlook window. The set of folders cannot be opened. Errors have been detected in the file C:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst. Quit Outlook and all mail-enabled applications, and the use the Inbox repair tool (Scanpst.exe) to diagnose and repair errors in the file. For more information about the Inbox repair tool, see Help.

Also, when installing Office 2007 I did not realize that the installation process did not delete the 2003 version, so I proceeded to remove it and something is not letting me do it. 

I use Windows XP on a Vaio desktop 

Can someone please help me?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The message gave you the answer, you need to run scanpst on the outlook.pst file to clean it up. Most likely the file got corrupted and just needs to be fixed. That utility will do that.


----------

